# Power window Switch, is it the same for Sentra and X-Trail?



## solanog (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi, the passenger side power window switch in my 2006 diesel X-Trail are failing. I have taken it appart and cleaned it and I can make it work for a couple of weeks then it fails again. So for sure it is the switch, also took one from another door and it works were the other fails.
Now my question is, since this car was not sold in USA, is the Nissan Sentra 2000-2004 power window switch the same?
I had an Almera, not sold in USA, but it has the same interior as this Sentra (2000-2004)switches are the same as in the X-Trail.
So my question, is the X-Trail switch the same as the Sentra's or any other Nissan model sold in USA.
My sister lives there and is coming to visit me, so it will be great if she could bring me the switch, in Costa Rica is not available and when available it costs around USD 100, too expensive for a passenger or rear switch.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Can you provide us with the Nissan part number for the Xtrail switch? Since we don't have the Xtrail in the US, looking up part numbers for it is hard to do.


----------



## solanog (Aug 9, 2012)

These are some of the pictures including the connector part:

Showing connector:










From the top:










Right side view:










From the rear:










I couldn't see any number printed on the part, hope this pictures help finding out if there is some other Nissan out there that uses the same switch and that could be available at in the USA.

Regards


----------



## solanog (Aug 9, 2012)

Is this switch the same for any Nissan sold in USA?


----------



## bluetac (Dec 21, 2006)

I had to replace one on our 2003 uk version , i still have the old one here it has a number on the other side 3111Z, i bought a replacement from Ebay for not very much at all, we had a new one fitted when we bought the car about 5 years ago and the wife gives it a lot of use lol.
hope the above number helps .

edit 
On the side that you took the picture of it has the letter C on it , ours has a B not sure if it makes any difference could be to do with left hand/right hand drive ?


----------



## solanog (Aug 9, 2012)

Maybe the main switch, on the driver side, may be different from left and right hand drive but the passenger and rear ones should be the same, at least if they are different the reason would not be because of the drive side. I can interchange from left to right side on the rear for example.
I asked for the price of this, locally and it costs $95, I think it's too much money for that thing.
BTW I'm happy with this X-trail (diesel) it has worked fine, intercooler and fan assembly replaced under warranty. But this switches failing is weird, never had this issue in other cars not even an 1986 320i BMW has had this failure. Other thing that I hate is how hard the clutch is, the car has only 89 500km (55625 miles) and it is incredibly stiff. Looks like it will need replacement and that would be around $1000 parts and labour. Never had this issue with other cars either, specially at this low mileage.


----------

